# Subscription news service?



## Largesse (5 June 2009)

Anyone able to recommend a reliable and fast market news service subscription?
thinking $50 a month ball park
Ideally would cover US, EU and AUS markets.

thanks


----------



## Naked shorts (5 June 2009)

Largesse said:


> Anyone able to recommend a reliable and fast market news service subscription?
> thinking $50 a month ball park
> Ideally would cover US, EU and AUS markets.
> 
> thanks




http://www.tradethenews.com/

I used to use them, but not anymore. Trading strategy is different.

Get burnt by that big move last night? :


----------



## Largesse (5 June 2009)

Naked shorts said:


> http://www.tradethenews.com/
> 
> I used to use them, but not anymore. Trading strategy is different.
> 
> Get burnt by that big move last night? :







slightly singed, but this is not my reason for wanting it.

before you changed strategy did you find the service adequate?


----------



## kam75 (5 June 2009)

I'm about to launch my own free SMS alerts for Australian and US stocks.
As soon as I can get this damn widget to work!

stay tuned


----------



## beamstas (5 June 2009)

kam75 said:


> I'm about to launch my own free SMS alerts for Australian and US stocks.
> As soon as I can get this damn widget to work!
> 
> stay tuned




What is your news feed?


----------



## Naked shorts (5 June 2009)

Largesse said:


> slightly singed, but this is not my reason for wanting it.
> 
> before you changed strategy did you find the service adequate?




Yeah it was adequate (but i used the voice & text version). On the voice version they remind you of news releases coming up so you remember not to enter some big trade right before a major news release. They also give you updates on what general markets are doing, I found this useful because I didn't need to have heaps charts open to know what was happening.
They also tell you what people are saying in different speeches (e.g. they report anything of significance that Ben Bernake says when he is testifying). 

One of the other reasons it might be useful is if you plan to get into Propex, they use the same service. 

A downside is its only really useful if your trading major instruments. If you are trading something like a BRL/TRY currency cross, do not expect it to be of any real use.


----------



## kam75 (5 June 2009)

beamstas said:


> What is your news feed?




at the moment I just have an RSS feed on my blog.
But wanna get this SMS alerts to mobile to work.  almost there!


----------



## jono1887 (6 June 2009)

does anyone use bloomberg or reuters?


----------

